
New Documents Expose Government Monitoring of Protests Against Family Separation - mzs
https://immigrantjustice.org/staff/blog/new-documents-expose-government-monitoring-protests-against-family-separation
======
mzs
DHS Monitored more than 600 protests in June of last year, "The information
was compiled by a private cybersecurity company contracted by DHS called
LookingGlass, and shared with intelligence “fusion centers” across the country
that employ homeland security officials…"

FOIA docs:
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/5980360/LookingGl...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/5980360/LookingGlass.pdf)

reporting from last week: [http://bostonreview.net/global-justice/lauren-
carasik-govern...](http://bostonreview.net/global-justice/lauren-carasik-
government-targeting-immigration-lawyers-activists-journalists)

------
bediger4000
I'm kind of surprised. Usually, only protests against (a) Police brutality,
(b) War and (c) surveillance get monitored, as those 3 things are the very
basis of autocratic government. Maybe because the protests against family
separation were organized openly they got spied on. I mean, spies are lazy,
too, so why bother to snoop on people who organize privately.

